# Looking for a Teacher



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello, everyone. My apologies for the long post.

This forum's description has the tag "get help," so I hope I'm not breaking any rules. I'm looking for a teacher.

Where I live, the music schools and music theory teachers are a joke. If ever I ask to be taught the rules (guidelines?) of things like functional harmony or Fux's counterpoint, the answer is inevitably: "there are no rules; just write what sounds good to you." Great.

I've been begging bookstores to order The Study of Counterpoint book for me, but it's hopeless. If it's never been in stock, they just can't get it. And just as I was about to order the book myself to have it shipped to my mail box, I stumbled across the .pdf version of the book. Glad that was the case, because I figured I didn't understand a word. You can go ahead and blame me for that, but, again, where I live, that kind of background education is scarce, if it exists at all.

Therefore, I've come to the conclusion that I need a teacher from a different region; someone who's been fortunate enough to live in a place that cared for music and composition.

In short, I'm willing to pay anyone qualified to teach me things like functional harmony and counterpoint, and whatever I need to know to comprehend them. You can be the judge of what method is most suitable to teach, be it through exchanging emails, all the way to Skype (God, I love technology.)

We can discuss the price and method here, or feel free to PM me. If you have any questions regarding what I already know, you can ask about that as well.

Again, I hope I'm not breaking any of the forum's rules. At this point, "desperate" doesn't come close to describing how I feel.


----------



## EternalStudent (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey Majed, nice to meet you. It is always nice to hear that someone else is interested in counterpoint and harmony. 
What are your experiences in music so far and have you composed music before ? 

A year ago I would not have considered teaching myself but a wise man once told me that by teaching others you will truly start to understand that which you think you know.
I have considerable knowledge over harmony but are a relative newcomer when it comes to counterpoint. However I studied very hard the last months and believe that I can atleast give you a very strong basis.

If you are interested you can send me a personal message on this forum with your skypename and/or email.


----------

